# Does anyone feel like everyone they meet in church is really fake?



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay, I don't want to offend anyone here (I assume you're all agnostic/atheist) but when you do have to go to church do you feel like during those meet and greets and when you shake hands with people and talk to people while getting free coffee that no one really gives a f*** about who you are at all? I sense so much fakeness and false care coming from the old people at church. It almost pisses me off because I never see anyone genuinely happy to be at church. It's weird knowing that everyone who is in that church on Sunday is just going to go home and sin for the rest of the week....

Am I the only one?


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sure it varies, but I could easily imagine that happening. A whole crowd of people working together to sustain the fiction.

I haven't been to Church since I was 14 but I don't really remember it like that. We were Catholic, though, so the whole thing was pretty downbeat anyway.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Yes!!! It's like they're trying so hard to be perfect like their 'god' tells them to that they are no longer human beings...0_0


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

There are two churches where I live, the last time I walked past them late at night I felt I could do with sitting inside, I remember something about church woodwork calmed me, the wooden beams would have the same effect on me as calming music. I felt that if they really cared for people, for a house of God where nothing were sacred except the sanctuary of the place, they would leave it open at all times day or night.


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

I feel like a church is exceptional if even one person remembers my name (much less says hi to me). I can go to a party where people are wasted and drunk out of their minds and just about everyone will have not only greeted me but will remember my name the next time I see them.

Church is intrinsically the lamest thing ever invented.


----------



## ThatLonerChick (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah -_- I still go to church with my parents because i havent "came out" yet. Honestly, they all act like a bunch of phonies or something. They are just always so smiley and wondering how you are doing. 
It kinda makes me wanna barf that they're so afraid of their god and think they're so superior


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes. All of the church goers I've met have been fake and extremely passive-aggressive.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I went to a Lutheran church growing up and people in that church were highly concerned with impressing each other with fancy clothes and the sort. I remember people "greeting" one another with smiles, but they all had their cliques and so forth. Church people always preach about being humble and "What Would Jesus Do" but at the same time, church members group off according to class and social status. How often do you see the richer people mingling with the poorer people? It doesn't matter to me now since I am a Unitarian Universalist.


----------



## MissMichele (Jul 19, 2012)

*Yup.*

They scare me with the creepy smiles.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Kind of. I go to church every week because my parents won't accept me making my own choice about it as long as I live under their roof...But I did notice that a lot of the people just want to get out of there as soon as possible and tend to gossip a lot. I don't really like the atmosphere but...meh.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Probably cause they're trying so hard to suppress their inner demons. They try to compensate by being overly friendly and cheerful to the point that they just ooze insincerity to those perceptive enough to see through the bull****. But maybe I'm just being cynical...


----------



## Edwardo (Dec 12, 2011)

I go to a small house church, and they are really dedicated to what they do there. i think what helped me keep my faith (sorry atheists/agnostics) is the fact that i grew up with geniuine believes and a close bunch of believers. We share our struggles and i feel they are the people that care about me the most ---- on a deep friendship and peer level.


----------



## howard26 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a vivid memory about a respected church member on the steps, outside, after service. He didn't want black people in the church and said "look at those n*****s" Unbelievable. And, no one seemed to call him on it. Instead, they agreed with him. :no


----------



## L10 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am a Christian and even I find this same problem.

When I was young, my parents tried going to many different churches. It was great at first, everyone wanted to know them because they were new. After a couple of weeks, these people didn't know who my parents were. If these people seen my parents in a store, they didn't know who they were. Church became very much like High School, everyone in their social cliques. I have tried going to Church, I attended one for several months, while the people didn't have an act going on, I noticed everyone just walked in, listened to the sermon, then walked out. No one really talked to each other and it left me wondering: Where is the community? Where is empathy? 
If these Christians won't try and reach out to other Christians in Church, most likely we can conclude that they won't reach out to "non-Christians" and isn't that what part of Christianity is about? Reaching out, talking to and understanding other people whether they are Christian or not?
It's unfortunate this happens because there are some Christians who are truly not like this and it puts a bad name even on those people. 


I thought that perhaps, it might be interesting for some people to read from a Christian's perspective, having a similar viewpoint of Church goers.


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

Reminds me of the time my mom felt I wasn't "social enough", so she arranged an in-home meeting with a member of the church so that she (my mother) could start forcing me to go to youth groups. The woman spoke to me on the phone and assured that everyone there _loved_ and _cared_ about me _so much_. She forgot to come.

But yeah. The last time I went to church was about 6 years ago, but I always got the same feeling. I also get the same feeling when talking to the side of the family that loves to tout and flaunt their "love for Jesus". Nice on the outside, but only so long as you agree completely with them.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Some devout religious people have come off as fake to me. I've had acquaintances who were really friendly and nice to me, but when I declined their offers to come to their church (or it became clear to them that I wasn't a christian) they treated me like I was invisible.


----------

